# DirecTV "evaluating price increase"



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

"We are evaluating plans for a price adjustment that will be similar to the increase last year," said DirecTV spokesman Robert Mercer. "Details will be available at a later date."

Here's the whole story...

http://www.recordonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081224/BIZ/812240337


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

Not good. The cable and satellite vendors keep operating like this and either the FCC will start regulating them more or someone is going to start calling into question collusion and look to slap a class action against them...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The sky is falling, the sky is falling.



prospero63 said:


> Not good.


If you don't expect them to raise prices each year, then you might as well cancel now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is hardly unexpected. However, Mr. Mercer points out that no decisions have been made yet.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I think pretty soon they should look at adding some more package options.

I know lots of people dropping premium services like Cable/Satellite to save money in these hard times.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Even in these times, prices are going to go up. I just wonder now, if all those Direct people Bashing Dish for increasing prices, will now start Bashing Direct for the samething?


----------



## ffnole (Sep 21, 2007)

I will decide which of your services to eliminate. This isn't the New York Yankees and the bottomless pit of a budget. Has Directv read the WSJ lately? Raise your prices again and I promise to reduce my total dollar contribution to your products by 25%. See how that math works out for you.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is hardly unexpected. However, Mr. Mercer points out that no decisions have been made yet.


Stuart,

Read his quote again...it's pretty clear they are going to increase prices...the words "*that will* be similar to the increase last year." are kind of clear...don't you think?

That being said this isn't unexpected and I didn't post this to bash DirecTV it's just the first press announcement that I've seen that specifically speaks to the type of price increase we can expect.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> If you don't expect them to raise prices each year, then you might as well cancel now.


Clayton Williams Jr. is that you?!?!?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Nope, but both Clayton and I can afford an increase of $2 or $3 per month each year on our TV service. If you can't, and if such an increase will come as a shock to you every year, then yes you might want to cancel now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Stuart,
> 
> Read his quote again...it's pretty clear they are going to increase prices...the words "*that will* be similar to the increase last year." are kind of clear...don't you think?
> 
> That being said this isn't unexpected and I didn't post this to bash DirecTV it's just the first press announcement that I've seen that specifically speaks to the type of price increase we can expect.


Ken,

"We are evaluating plans" is the phrase that sticks out in my mind. In my younger days, I evaluated plans to date Claudia Schiffer, but they did not work out.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought it went up 5 bucks a month last year for me it was 99 to 104 for premier I thought


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

"Over the last decade, average cable rates have more than doubled," said FCC spokesperson Mary Diamond. "And now cable companies are charging consumers more but consumers are receiving less."

For the "they should raise their rates every year, and since it's inevitable, just relax and enjoy it" crowd, I think the compounded inflation rate for the last decade has been more around 30%, not double. Even if my numbers are wrong though (I'm no accountant), my point is I believe that the increases are outpacing other cost increases. To my knowledge the rate increases also don't, for example, take into account the artificial increases the vendors have implemented for things like HD channels, DVR functionality, etc. New features, etc. consumers are paying more for independent of the rate increases.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Nope, but both Clayton and I can afford an increase of $2 or $3 per month each year on our TV service. If you can't, and if such an increase will come as a shock to you every year, then yes you might want to cancel now.


For those who don't know Clayton, in the 1980 Texas Gubernatorial race he likened rape to bad weather with the comment "If it's inevitable, just relax and enjoy it". Companies love consumers with that mindset.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling.
> 
> If you don't expect them to raise prices each year, then you might as well cancel now.


Pretty much sums things up.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Pretty much sums things up.


I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy. Tom T-Bone Stankas


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Directv, Dish and Cable companies are going to be under real pressure from content providers for higher subscription costs. This is due to a drastic reduction in advertising revenue. Did any one notice that the two college BB games last night on ESPN2 were not in HD. It is a good chance that a reduction in ad revenue has forced them to lower broadcast costs on low profile games.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy. Tom T-Bone Stankas


Cheers, Merry Christmas.....Drink up (but don't drive).


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> Did any one notice that the two college BB games last night on ESPN2 were not in HD.


It's not March yet so I doubt very many noticed at all. :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Ken,
> 
> "We are evaluating plans" is the phrase that sticks out in my mind. In my younger days, I evaluated plans to date Claudia Schiffer, but they did not work out.


Stuart, I read the comment as they are evaluating how the price increase will work. The amount of the total percentage increase is pretty well set.

For instance...is this the year the grandfathered packages go away? Will they increase services like HD, DVR, Lease Fees or will they increase the programming packages? If so which packages?

If you think about it...from a marketing perspective it makes more sense to increase the little fees than the programming packages. So...instead of taking Choice Plus up to or over $60 maybe we see the DVR fee go up $2 and box leases increase a $1. That's the evaluation I think is going on.

At the very least discussing HOW they're going to increase prices beats the usual back and forth on the subject.

BTW, I think it was Claudia's loss that you couldn't execute on your plan


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Even in these times, prices are going to go up. I just wonder now, if all those Direct people Bashing Dish for increasing prices, will now start Bashing Direct for the samething?


Well with New customers prices locked in until 2010 with DirecTV, you would think Dish would match that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ken S said:


> BTW, I think it was Claudia's loss that you couldn't execute on your plan


I had the same plan....stuck now with Angelina instead. 

By the way...congrats on your 5K.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I had the same plan....stuck now with Angelina instead.
> 
> By the way...congrats on your 5K.


I would not consider being with Angelina being stuck


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats Ken S on 5000.!


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> The sky is falling, the sky is falling.
> 
> If you don't expect them to raise prices each year, then you might as well cancel now.


+1


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

curt8403 said:


> I'd rather have a bottle in front of me, than a frontal lobotomy. Tom T-Bone Stankas


 Actually that quote is most widely credited to Tom Waits on Fernwood Tonight, May, 1978. Research shows that author Dorothy Parker probably originated it.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

l8er said:


> Actually that quote is most widely credited to Tom Waits on Fernwood Tonight, May, 1978. Research shows that author Dorothy Parker probably originated it.


I believe that is correct. Dorothy Parker

The Fernwood mention takes me back a bit.

Some truly outstanding work from Martin Mull and Fred Willard as Barth Gimble and Jerry Hubbard respectively.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to have international package that cost me almost 50 dollars a month. Now I use internet tv service. I pay on average 7-8 dollars a month and I watch what I want when I want it. Better service for fraction of the cost plus freedom to chose my shows. 
Once people figure out that internet is the way to go Directv and others are doomed. Might take a little while until internet picks up the speed with HD. It wont take long though. Keep hiking those prices see where it takes ya.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It looks like some of the locals are asking for more as retransmission agreements are being negotiated (Fisher/ Dish, Belo/Charter issues). HBO seems to raise their rates practically every year and most of the other providers are probably also asking for more. Even if Directv's slice of the pie doesn't increase, rates will go up sooner or later.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

By the way have any of you working people ever estimated how much tv you actually watch? If you are working 40 hours a week chances are you dont watch even 1% of what you are paying for. You get 150 channels but how many are you actually watching? 
Advertising revenues going down? Let us pay by content.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I havent heard the name dorthy parker since highschool.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

ironwood said:


> I used to have international package that cost me almost 50 dollars a month. Now I use internet tv service. I pay on average 7-8 dollars a month and I watch what I want when I want it. Better service for fraction of the cost plus freedom to chose my shows.
> Once people figure out that internet is the way to go Directv and others are doomed. Might take a little while until internet picks up the speed with HD. It wont take long though. Keep hiking those prices see where it takes ya.


Yea!

Come One! Come all!

Step right up and Huddle around the laptop to see it all. Not to mention the added bonus of the sheer jackassery of Youtube and such.
:nono2:

Pass, I'd rather be overcharged by the DBS providers.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

davidatl14 said:


> Some truly outstanding work from Martin Mull and Fred Willard as Barth Gimble and Jerry Hubbard respectively.


 And let's not forget Frank De Vol as Happy Kyne, bandleader of the Mirthmakers and proprietor of the Bun 'n Run. 

And to stay on topic, maybe DIRECTV could justify a price increase, if they added Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman, Fernwood 2 Night and America 2 Night to the 101.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

l8er said:


> And let's not forget Frank De Vol as Happy Kyne, bandleader of the Mirthmakers and proprietor of the Bun 'n Run.
> 
> And to stay on topic, maybe DIRECTV could justify a price increase, if they added Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman, Fernwood 2 Night and America 2 Night to the 101.


Couldn't agree more!

I would love to see those series show up on the 101 even if it meant a price increase.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

espn has never broadcast all college basketball games in hd!


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

davidatl14 said:


> Yea!
> 
> Come One! Come all!
> 
> ...


Thats exactly were my thoughts. I very really surprised to discover how good the picture is. My computer is connected to a new 46" TV. Picture is same quality as standard programming on Directv. Speed is great. 
Of course free sites will have worse quality than paid sites. Youtube is not what you wanna watch on big TV screen. But sites like Netflix go try it you can watch movies live there for a very low cost no need to order DVDs anymore.
As I said HD is the thing of the near future. And the only things standing between cable/satellite tv and intenet tv.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

davidatl14 said:


> Yea!
> 
> Come One! Come all!
> 
> ...


Amen. DBS provider of choice, is much better.
I am enjoying my Netflix/Xbox360 and CBS shows and some other series, but its still a work in progress. Youtube and otherstuff on my HD TV, with the crappy way it looks, I don't think so.


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

ironwood said:


> By the way have any of you working people ever estimated how much tv you actually watch? If you are working 40 hours a week chances are you dont watch even 1% of what you are paying for. You get 150 channels but how many are you actually watching?
> Advertising revenues going down? Let us pay by content.


So very true. I bet I don't watch more than 10 channels (locals included). I just don't have the time.


----------



## prospero63 (Aug 31, 2008)

l8er said:


> And let's not forget Frank De Vol as Happy Kyne, bandleader of the Mirthmakers and proprietor of the Bun 'n Run.
> 
> And to stay on topic, maybe DIRECTV could justify a price increase, if they added Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman, Fernwood 2 Night and America 2 Night to the 101.


Heck they could justify it (maybe... probably...) by adding new features and functionality (by all that is good and holy, how can we really not have DLB and MRV (real MRV, not the beta stuff currently going on) yet...) as opposed to fixing broken features and functionality. You are correct though. It's less about raising prices (they are always going to increase sooner or later) and more about the timing, the uncertain economic climate and the customer satisfaction gap that doesn't seem to justify the disproportionate increases the industry in general keep ramming down the consumers throats. Heck, I'll be interested to see what, if anything, the FCC under a new administration does about things.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

ironwood said:


> By the way have any of you working people ever estimated how much tv you actually watch? If you are working 40 hours a week chances are you dont watch even 1% of what you are paying for. You get 150 channels but how many are you actually watching?
> Advertising revenues going down? Let us pay by content.


I don't watch that many channels, but I probably watch 50 hours of TV per week


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

The way the economy is going, it might make sense for them to skip a price increase next year. In a normal year with inflation, raises for employees, etc, a 2 to 3 percent increase seems fair. 

I just switched from cable to D* in Sept of 08 and think D* has been a bargain. With the new customer discount, AAA discount, 2 referrals, D* Visa card discount, I have only paid an average of $31/mo. That’s for the HD DVR+ package, Showtime (6 mo free) and 2 DVR’s. By switching, in 4 months I have already saved $238, which covers the $198 upfront costs for my HR-22's and more. In the first year I will save $400 ($600 - $198 for HR22's). And I basically have the same programming package and equipment, just a lot more HD channels now!


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> The way the economy is going, it might make sense for them to skip a price increase next year. In a normal year with inflation, raises for employees, etc, a 2 to 3 percent increase seems fair.
> 
> I just switched from cable to D* in Sept of 08 and think D* has been a bargain. With the new customer discount, AAA discount, 2 referrals, D* Visa card discount, I have only paid an average of $31/mo. That's for the HD DVR+ package, Showtime (6 mo free) and 2 DVR's. By switching, in 4 months I have already saved $238, which covers the $198 upfront costs for my HR-22's and more. In the first year I will save $400 ($600 - $198 for HR22's). And I basically have the same programming package and equipment, just a lot more HD channels now!


Yes for NEW customers D* is a great deal. Just wait until you become an OLD customer then you can tell me what you think about D*'s prices.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

$3-4 per day for Directv in use 6 hours per day in my home (more on Sundays) is a value.

How many of those complaining about the cost of tv service in general are throwing back $4 lattes daily? How many shares of the ******* retirement fund (lotto tix) do you buy each week? How many items to you get off Mickey D's value menu every day? My point is you are probably wasting an amount close to what you pay for daily tv service.

Sure we would all like to pay the least amount for the most, but fwiw in my home the entertainment value is worth what I am paying. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

If they add Travel Channel HD, I will not complain about a price increase.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> but I probably watch 50 hours of TV per week


You personally, or everyone in your household?

I can't imagine working full-time and watching 50 hours of TV per week. You would have to get home at 6 pm and watch TV to midnight, 6 hours per day, Monday to Friday, for a total of 30 hours. Plus 10 hours on Sat and Sun makes 50 hours. That is a lot of watching TV. It doesn't leave much time to do anything else.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

prospero63 said:


> Not good. The cable and satellite vendors keep operating like this and either the FCC will start regulating them more or someone is going to start calling into question collusion and look to slap a class action against them...


:lol:


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

prospero63 said:


> Heck, I'll be interested to see what, if anything, the FCC under a new administration does about things.


The last thing we need is new/more regulation. The government has it's own unique way of making matters worse.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

What concerns me more than purported price increases is the 24 month commitment required by DirecTV. When I became a customer in January '03, the commitment was 12 months. I still have the same setup I started with - one D*TIVO receiver with DVR service and Total Choice w/locals (now grandfathered). What if my receiver fails? Wouldn't I have to commit to another 24 months if I replace it and stay with DirecTV? I would be reluctant to make that kind of commitment during times of economic uncertainty.

At least in my neighborhood there are three other pay-TV providers to choose from that have plans with no up-front costs and no commitment. One of those might be a better choice in a situation like this.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

Glen_D said:


> What concerns me more than purported price increases is the 24 month commitment required by DirecTV. When I became a customer in January '03, the commitment was 12 months. I still have the same setup I started with - one D*TIVO receiver with DVR service and Total Choice w/locals (now grandfathered). What if my receiver fails? Wouldn't I have to commit to another 24 months if I replace it and stay with DirecTV? I would be reluctant to make that kind of commitment during times of economic uncertainty.


A couple of thoughts:

(1) I know D* has sometimes been willing to *suspend* (not completely waive) your commitment for a while and make you an "inactive" subscriber, including if economic circumstances force it. If you lose your job, you may be able to call to suspend your commitment and then start up again when cash flow improves.

(2) It's my personal belief that if they lock you into a two-year term, they should lock in the prices during the commitment -- or close to it. I don't really think it's right to lock you into a deal when they can raise rates however much they wanted (or, perhaps, give the subscriber a chance to opt out if they don't accept a significant price increase). At most, maybe the "contract" should limit increases to (say) 5% a year at most, unless the subscriber changes their programming package.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Personally I just hope I can hang onto MLB EI. I want to see what the Yankees say after spending all that money, if they still aren't winning ballgames


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Personally I just hope I can hang onto MLB EI. I want to see what the Yankees say after spending all that money, if they still aren't winning ballgames


how about the MLB network channel. coming Jan 1


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

curt8403 said:


> how about the MLB network channel. coming Jan 1


I'm ready for all things baseball right now


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Yes for NEW customers D* is a great deal. Just wait until you become an OLD customer then you can tell me what you think about D*'s prices.


I agree that D* won't be as good of a deal after the promotions drop off. Before signing up with D* I created a spreadsheet to figure my cost over the first 3 years. Even after all the discounts drop off in year 3, I will still save $10/mo over cable for the same programming & equipment.

And as a bonus, I get more HD and sports channels then I would with cable. Although in my area, cable is catching up and now has over 50 HD channels (counting locals & premiums, not including PPV). And if they ever get NHL CI in HD, NFLN, NHLN and have a nice promo to sign up, I can always switch back after my 2 year commitment is up.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

ziggy29 said:


> (2) It's my personal belief that if they lock you into a two-year term, they should lock in the prices during the commitment -- or close to it. I don't really think it's right to lock you into a deal when they can raise rates however much they wanted (or, perhaps, give the subscriber a chance to opt out if they don't accept a significant price increase). At most, maybe the "contract" should limit increases to (say) 5% a year at most, unless the subscriber changes their programming package.


Do you also believe, then, that if you happen to be subscribing to the Premier package when you "lock into" a two-year committment, that you would also be required to remain subscribed to the Premier package for the duration of that two years? Or maintain at least the same number of receivers on the account?

I tend to not sweat the annual rate increases too much, not because I have enough money to not have to even bother about it (FARRRR from that!), but because I have the option to cut back on the number of receivers I have or reduce the package I subscribe to if I feel that the couple of bucks they raise rates is too much for me to bear. You are only required to subscribe to at least the Family Pack. I have options, and DirecTV doesn't have to dictate my entertainment budget, even though I am still under a programming committment to them.

I see nothing "unethical" about DirecTV raising rates a few dollars every year. I don't like it, but it's a reality that stretches far beyond just DirecTV. To call that practice "unethical" would also indict a lot of other companies/corporations - and possibly some of those for which we ourselves work. (By the way, how many of those 'fuel surcharges' that were implemented when gas was around the $4 mark have been eliminated? There are a few that I saw pop up that are no longer called 'fuel surcharges', but remain none the less - a discussion for a different place and time, though  ).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Ken S said:


> If you think about it...from a marketing perspective it makes more sense to increase the little fees than the programming packages. So...instead of taking Choice Plus up to or over $60 maybe we see the DVR fee go up $2 and box leases increase a $1. That's the evaluation I think is going on.


Shhhh......Ken don't give them any ideas. 



loudo said:


> If they add Travel Channel HD, I will not complain about a price increase.


Price increase? If it means more national HD's. :sure:


----------



## irish316 (Nov 7, 2007)

prospero63 said:


> For those who don't know Clayton, in the 1980 Texas Gubernatorial race he likened rape to bad weather with the comment "If it's inevitable, just relax and enjoy it". Companies love consumers with that mindset.


and I think he copied that quote from Bobby Knight in his infamous interview with Connie Chung.


----------



## bjtwuk (Dec 18, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Before signing up with D* I created a spreadsheet to figure my cost over the first 3 years.


Ha ha ha! I created a spreadsheet, too.

In fact, this is kind of off topic, but I had a second phone line over the internet from a company called Vonage. They raised my monthly fee by $3. I called them and told them that they must be crazy for raising their rates during a recession, then I canceled my service.

As for DirecTV, I wanted to upgrade to HD, and they told me to pay $199 to get the box, pay $9.99 a month extra for life, and on top of that they want to reward me with a new 24-month commitment. So, I canceled my service and got service in my boyfriend's name. Now we have a free HD box, the $9.99 HD fee is waived for 3 months, we're getting another $23 a month off for 12 months, and on top of that, Costco is giving us $250 in rebates towards the purchase of the HDTV set. There's no point in calling the "retention" department and grovelling because they won't possibly offer me what they just handed to my boyfriend as part of their standard offer.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

ya know what. Everything has gone up. My tuna went from 6oz can around 69 cents to 5oz can being 85 cents. Chips used to be 1.49 for 6 oz bag now it's 1.69 for 4.5 oz! Half gallons of..oh wait, you CANT get a half gallon of ice cream anymore..it's 1.5 quarts! 

I always said id' prefer SAME size but just jack up the price. DTV apparently is keeping the same channels and jacking up the price. So i'm happy about that at least. 

and to anyone who doesnt expect prices to go up every single year on virtually every single item, you are dreaming. :grin:

I dropped premiere in fall and dont miss it one single bit. Saved me a ton of money. Then dropped the HDpak too. Saw i wasnt recording a single thing off it. 

You need to evaluate your patterns and see if you reeeealy need all those channels. And if it turns out you do, then just pay more because you've done the analysis and proven you DO need them.


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

newsposter said:


> and to anyone who doesnt expect prices to go up every single year on virtually every single item, you are dreaming. :grin:


Electronics don't go up each year. TV's and Blu-Ray players and computers etc. etc. get better and less expensive all the time.

And heating oil, natural gas, and gasoline at the pump are in a price free fall.

Bought a home lately?

Or a new automobile?

And tons of travel-related things (hotels, time-shares, cruises, etc.) have come down in recent months.

Particularly in this economy, there are plenty of items with steady or falling prices.

Jeff


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Piratefan98 said:


> Electronics don't go up each year. TV's and Blu-Ray players and computers etc. etc. get better and less expensive all the time.
> 
> And heating oil, natural gas, and gasoline at the pump are in a price free fall.
> 
> ...


Products usually go down in price over time. Services usually go up over time.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

It's been "evaluated." Effective 3/4/09 Premier +$5 and the other packages +$3. Premiums +$1.00


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Source, please?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Incog-Neato said:


> It's been "evaluated." Effective 3/4/09 Premier +$5 and the other packages +$3. Customer notification will begin 1/28. Premiums +$1.00


Where did you get this from?


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

Incog-Neato said:


> It's been "evaluated." Effective 3/4/09 Premier +$5 and the other packages +$3. Customer notification will begin 1/28. Premiums +$1.00


_Stupid Newbie IMBY Question Alert_
If I'm a new customer with a fancy set of first-quarter and/or first-year discounts, do the rate increases take effect immediately or after the promotional period(s) expire?

...and yeah, I'd like to see the source. Expected and unwelcome, but it's still far cheaper than I was paying with cable for far fewer programming options.


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Source, please?


I've seen Incog post information over on the TiVoCommunity site. I believe he works at Directv because the "inside" info that he has posted there turns out correct more often than not.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

kpantz said:


> _Stupid Newbie IMBY Question Alert_
> If I'm a new customer with a fancy set of first-quarter and/or first-year discounts, do the rate increases take effect immediately or after the promotional period(s) expire?
> 
> ...and yeah, I'd like to see the source. Expected and unwelcome, but it's still far cheaper than I was paying with cable for far fewer programming options.


Really? It would actually be cheaper for me to go to cable, but uh, you get what you pay for, in my case TWC was horrible!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Crow159 said:


> I've seen Incog post information over on the TiVoCommunity site. I believe he works at Directv because the "inside" info that he has posted there turns out correct more often than not.


Man I haven't even thought about that site since I switched all my Tivos for R15s when they first came out..... :lol:

And for me TC+, no "Premium" channels HD access HD Xtra-free for 6 months, a $3.00 increase is not that bad...


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

dodge boy said:


> Really? It would actually be cheaper for me to go to cable, but uh, you get what you pay for, in my case TWC was horrible!


I've got RCN cable here in a market they don't seem to consider a competitive priority. I currently pay $205/mo. for cable/phone/internet, and I only have about 20-22 HD channels. Again, no plans for significant expansion until they convert to all-digital. They're doing that in Boston, DC and Chicago, but up here, there's little competition and we're not even planned yet. I negotiated a $65/mo. deal with them for phone/internet (which brings my internet speed from 7mbps up to 10mbps, BTW), so until DirecTV costs me $140/mo., I'm still saving money.

Sorry to tread OT...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Totally far fetched but DIRECTV could have gotten a lot of positive publicity by saying something like "Due to the economic hard times we have decided not to raise our prices in this current year."


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> Man I haven't even thought about that site since I switched all my Tivos for R15s when they first came out..... :lol:
> 
> And for me TC+, no "Premium" channels HD access HD Xtra-free for 6 months, a $3.00 increase is not that bad...


Guess it relates to what you have as an alternative. If I quit D* after my commitment, then I can always go to COMCAST Chicago. Then (after the promo incentives expire), I will probably pay about the same for an inferior DVR, fewer HD choices and the always fun occasional cable outage for no apparent reason.

Other OP's comments about downgrading package to REALLY pay for what you enjoy seems to make the best sense here...


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

I have premium, but $5 isn't going to cause me to become destitute.:lol:

In fact, $5 extra a month is still cheaper than a lot of other entertainment options where I won't have as good of an experience as what I can get at home.

Don't get me wrong, I don't like price increases, but I can justify this increase a lot better than others.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Crow159 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't like price increases, but I can justify this increase a lot better than others.


Precisely.

If my wife, son and I went to the movie theater and had a coke and a bag of popcorn to share, it'd cost 1/3 of what I pay to DirecTV in a month for ONE MOVIE!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Well there goes about another $6.04 a month I'll never get back....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

I actually do not work "for" DirecTV. Info came from a reliable person.


Crow159 said:


> I've seen Incog post information over on the TiVoCommunity site. I believe he works at Directv because the "inside" info that he has posted there turns out correct more often than not.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

CorpITGuy said:


> Precisely.
> 
> If my wife, son and I went to the movie theater and had a coke and a bag of popcorn to share, it'd cost 1/3 of what I pay to DirecTV in a month for ONE MOVIE!


We were thinking about taking my daughter to the movie for her Birthday and were shocked at how much it will cost. The ticket price is for the matinee showing which has no child discount.

Tickets @ 6.50 x 4 = $26.00
Large Popcorn = $8.00 (might as well go large as small is $6.50)
Large Drinks @ 5.50 @ 2 = $11.00

Total = $45.00 :eek2:

Guess I should not complain as we thought about going bowling as well but the family package there (2 hours of bowling, shoes, pitcher of soda, & pizza) is $89.00


----------



## chicagoland (Feb 22, 2007)

I just sent a note to DirecTV about their package line-up at: 

directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960010

I think they need to offer another middle of the road package for subscribers in this day of a slowing down economy. I have the "Plus DVR Package" ($63)with HD ($10) and a second receiver ($5) which equals $78/month. I don't watch a 3/4 of the channels in this package but wanted the "Choice Extra" channels. I think they can keep customers happy by making packages available in categories. For instance I would want the package that does not contain the Sirius XM, Religion, and [email protected] channels. I am sure that would lower my package a few bucks 
My point being is that if I head over to Dish Network I can basically get the same package for almost $20 less a month. I plan to eliminate DirecTV and pick up the Dish Network's "America's Top 200 w/ DishDVR Advantage" ($50) plus HD ($10) package equaling $60/month for two TVs. They have one reciever that controls two TV sets, eliminating the extra $5 I have to pay for now. Plus they basically have the same channels in this package that I have and I am saving about $20 a month. In these times, that matters! Take a look for yourself at:

dishnetwork.com/compare/default.aspx


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Incog-Neato said:


> The mouth of the proverbial horse.


 when you were dealing with the proverbial horse, did you happen to check and see if it had all it's teeth. I have not seen, nor heard, nor found anywhere information regarding a price increase. I know there is one coming, but not when, nor how much.


----------



## quack05 (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont mind paying a little more for the service my only choices where I live are DTV or Dish. What I do mind is paying extra to get MLB extra innings HD channels. I will pay for the games but why do we get charged an extra 50 $ for HD when I already pay 9.99 a month for HD, is this not double dipping. I know someone will post saying that then they can just raise the price to 219. $ and leave off the HD extra fee


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

SParker said:


> Totally far fetched but DIRECTV could have gotten a lot of positive publicity by saying something like "Due to the economic hard times we have decided not to raise our prices in this current year."


Yes, but how would they buy back another $2 billion of their stock if they didn't raise the prices?


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

chicagoland said:


> My point being is that if I head over to Dish Network I can basically get the same package for almost $20 less a month. I plan to eliminate DirecTV and pick up the Dish Network's "America's Top 200 w/ DishDVR Advantage" ($50) plus HD ($10) package equaling $60/month for two TVs. They have one reciever that controls two TV sets, eliminating the extra $5 I have to pay for now. Plus they basically have the same channels in this package that I have and I am saving about $20 a month. In these times, that matters! Take a look for yourself at:
> 
> dishnetwork.com/compare/default.aspx


Unfortunately, you are comparing with Dish Network's _old pricing_.

Check out this thread.
As of 2/1/09, the DVR Advantage packages are going up a lot more than $3. The "America's Top 200 w/ DishDVR Advantage" is going up *$8*.


----------



## chicagoland (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info. If I can get my order in before 2/1/09 I am sure I can get the price lock for a year or two. Plus with DirecTV going up also soon, I still will be saving the same amount.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree with SParker directv should LOWER the price of every package for 1 year think of all the good publicity they would get!.henceforce more new customers who are looking for ways to save money in these hard times!!


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

If the programming providers would drop their prices they might just do that. ESPN is a major problem as are the HBO's etc's..



celticpride said:


> I agree with SParker directv should LOWER the price of every package for 1 year think of all the good publicity they would get!.henceforce more new customers who are looking for ways to save money in these hard times!!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Any word on other price increases? DVR fee? HD Access? HD Extra package?

Any restructuring of packages (i.e. inclusion of DVR fee in Premier..yeah right!) or new packages?


----------



## Garry (Jul 4, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I agree with SParker directv should LOWER the price of every package for 1 year think of all the good publicity they would get!.henceforce more new customers who are looking for ways to save money in these hard times!!


Aren't they in the business of making money, or, at the least, losing less?
As much as I would like lower prices, to think they should lower them for good publicity is a little off the wall.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

Garry said:


> Aren't they in the business of making money, or, at the least, losing less?
> As much as I would like lower prices, to think they should lower them for good publicity is a little off the wall.


You reminded me of a quote. I wish I could remember who said it or where it came from:


> Yes, we're losing money on every sale, but we'll make it up in volume!


 :lol:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Kheldar said:


> You reminded me of a quote. I wish I could remember who said it or where it came from:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we're losing money on every sale, but we'll make it up in volume!
> ...


I think that was my company's VP of sales who said that...:lol:

As for the price increase of a few dollars, it won't hurt me much, but it is annoying. I hate it when companies raise their prices "just because it's that time of year." I believe it is much wiser to raise prices as the product and service improves. At least in D*'s case, they have added channels, so it's acceptable to me. If they go a year without adding thing of interest, and then raise prices, that might make me feel differently.


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Unfortunately, due to the rapid increase in fuel prices during the first half of 2008, most people are now accustomed to big price hikes. I think people are likely to just accept it as part of life until the memories of gas going from $2.00 to $4.00 overnight are erased by time.


----------



## herrfish1 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have been with D* for over 12 years. I have always been pleased for the most part. However, it seems that since Liberty took over, everything has gone downhill, including customer service, technician service, and programming.
I really anticipated more national HD channels in 2008, and they haven't been delivered. Now they want to increase their rates by another few dollars. If they do raise rates before adding more national HD, then I will either cut out all premium services, or leave D* completely!


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

SParker said:


> Totally far fetched but DIRECTV could have gotten a lot of positive publicity by saying something like "Due to the economic hard times we have decided not to raise our prices in this current year."


$3 per month for 17 million subscribers is more than $50 million per month, or more than $600 million per year. That's a lot of money you are asking DirecTV to give up for what would amount to a short news blurb about them not raising prices. There are lots of cheaper ways to get equally positive publicity.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> when you were dealing with the proverbial horse, did you happen to check and see if it had all it's teeth. I have not seen, nor heard, nor found anywhere information regarding a price increase. I know there is one coming, but not when, nor how much.


 Maybe that wasn't it's mouth, that wasn't it's nose, it was it's tail!!! :lol:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

herrfish1 said:


> If they do raise rates before adding more national HD, then I will either cut out all premium services, or leave D* completely!


If you go to DISH or cable you will pay the increase there also. Increases are an annual event of the satellite and cable industries. Their's could be more than DirecTV's.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

chicagoland said:


> Thanks for the info. If I can get my order in before 2/1/09 I am sure I can get the price lock for a year or two. Plus with DirecTV going up also soon, I still will be saving the same amount.


Fat chance getting a price lock for a year or two right now. You will get a price lock for a year after Feb 1, after they raise most packages including mine (DVR Advantage) $8 per month plus an additional $2.00 per month if I wish to keep my premium channels.


----------



## SatliteHD (Jun 9, 2008)

herrfish1 said:


> I have been with D* for over 12 years. I have always been pleased for the most part. However, it seems that since Liberty took over, everything has gone downhill, including customer service, technician service, and programming.
> I really anticipated more national HD channels in 2008, and they haven't been delivered. Now they want to increase their rates by another few dollars. If they do raise rates before adding more national HD, then I will either cut out all premium services, or leave D* completely!


Customer service for me has STILL been great. I received many discounts on programming receivers etc. I still love my Directv. I do agree though there should be more economical middle of the road programming packages.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

I could be wrong as I never had Dish, but I believe if you use the 2 TV option, each TV only has use of one tuner. If you are watching one channel you can't record another channel at the same time.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I honestly cannot complain about Directv's pricing. I have tried pricing out services from all sorts of providers (many I cannot even get (I am stuck with either Directv or Dish)) and Directv is always the best value. People are swayed too much by base package prices and promos, when you start adding in all the extra fees and actually what your bills are gonna look like, Directv is an awesome deal.

Even at the current rates, Dish is a lot more expensive for my setup:

My Current Directv (I actually have TC+, so $3 less, but for comparison sake I did current prices)
Choice Xtra 57.99
HD Access $9.99
HD Extra $4.99
DVR Fee $5.99
Extra Receiver $4.99

Total = *$83.95/mo* w/o Taxes for All regular SD channels and HD equivalents, plus HD extras on 2 HD-DVR receivers.

Dish Equivalent (right from the dish order thing on their site):
AT250w/HD $60.40
Local channels $5.00
PlatinumHD $10.00
DISH Network DVR Service Fee $4.60
DISH Network DVR Service Fee $5.98
HD Leased Receiver Fee 2 $7.00

Total = *$92.98/mo* w/o Taxes for All regular SD channels and HD equivalents, plus HD extras on 2 HD-DVR receivers.


----------



## peaches (Jan 9, 2009)

CSR informed me yesterday that PPV will increase to 4.99/5.99 effective 1/27/09. My recently installed 22-100's already show the increase. Anyone else?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

peaches said:


> CSR informed me yesterday that PPV will increase to 4.99/5.99 effective 1/27/09. My recently installed 22-100's already show the increase. Anyone else?


VOD and ad's show it now.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Grentz said:


> My Current Directv (I actually have TC+, so $3 less, but for comparison sake I did current prices)
> Choice Xtra 57.99
> HD Access $9.99
> HD Extra $4.99
> ...


FIFY


----------



## t_h (Mar 7, 2008)

CorpITGuy said:


> Unfortunately, due to the rapid increase in fuel prices during the first half of 2008, most people are now accustomed to big price hikes.


Maybe directv should launch a few satellites that are a bit better on gas.

Do they make hybrid satellites?


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

For me, a DirecTV price increase in packages and ppv movies is easy to handle. I do realize D may need a price increase but unlike taxes, I do have a choice to keep the family budget in line. A lot of us are hurting, being a commisioned sales rep, I know I will most likely earn less this year. For me, i will cut out things like MLB and drop from Premium and that will more then compensate for a rate increase. As far as PPV, they can raise movie prices to whatever they want to. Since D was forced to imposed the 24 hr rule, i have pretty much been a Netflix user and in Blu-ray to boot. If my family wants to hang on to a movie for a couple extra days...no biggie.
Prices are based on a markets ability to bear them, with this econony, im not so sure many wont be forced to do what i will do, net result, less revenue for D but that's their call to raise pricing. Im a big D fan so take no offense here but we all can tighten our belts if we have to in many areas. All and all, i hope we see a turnaround in 2009 and see our lives get back to normal.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

heisman said:


> FIFY


I didnt realize it included those on the Dish side, sorry about that.

Was not trying to flame with my post, just compare.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

SParker said:


> Totally far fetched but DIRECTV could have gotten a lot of positive publicity by saying something like "Due to the economic hard times we have decided not to raise our prices in this current year."


It worked for Schooner Tuna.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Price increases are going to keep happening. Compare the two dish companies and you'll see why. They both negotiate aggressively but D* is usually willing to pay more to keep channels going consistantly. This means that prices will have to go up. Now with LiL starting to demand money and price increases to keep the basic channels prices will go up more. 

The problem is like most have said that consumers don't really care about why prices go up just that they do. The only people I really feel for when it comes to a price increase are retired people on social security. They truly have set budgets every month and don't really have the ability to fluxuate for things. However most of the time I feel that if someone were to say that now they can't afford something due to a price increase that moderate then they probably over spend as it is. However that's each person's personal decision and they choose what's best for them.

No one likes to pay more that's basic consumerism and that includes companies that have to buy things. However I would prefer to pay more for something good then pay less for something I won't enjoy. That's really what it will come down to like it always does.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just be glad George Steinbrenner isn't handling the pricing in the sat market, or else it would cost $1500/month to watch your favorite sports in HD. 

So far, I have not seen anything extraordinary in the pricing changes from year to year this decade in the sat industry....now cable....that's another story for another place and another time. :eek2:


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just be glad George Steinbrenner isn't handling the pricing in the sat market, or else it would cost $1500/month to watch your favorite sports in HD.


!rolling
And if you complained about it he would probably fire you, I mean disconnect your service.


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> It worked for Schooner Tuna.


:lol:

Schooner Tuna - the tuna with a heart.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i dont watch ppv but i do wonder if they kept the price the same one more year while advertising they are cheaper than their competitors if that would bring in more sales

and anyone that is ever surprised by a yearly price increase really needs to go to the supermarket once in a while...that stuff always goes up and it's more a necessity than tv


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is hardly unexpected. However, Mr. Mercer points out that no decisions have been made yet.


They say this every year " no decisions have been made yet", and we see posts about people not liking price increases. :hurah: It's only money you can't spend it when you are dead. 2012 is pretty near anyways. :lol:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

markrubi said:


> 2012 is pretty near anyways. :lol:


I saw that whole thing on Nostradomis and the Myans too. I will be disappointed if nothing happens.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

markrubi said:


> They say this every year " no decisions have been made yet", and we see posts about people not liking price increases. :hurah: It's only money you can't spend it when you are dead. 2012 is pretty near anyways. :lol:


Certainly another interesting way to look at the whole thing...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

markrubi said:


> They say this every year " no decisions have been made yet", and we see posts about people not liking price increases. :hurah: It's only money you can't spend it when you are dead. 2012 is pretty near anyways. :lol:


Nostradamus predicted the end of the world is 3797.So I wouldn't be taking out any big loans before 2012.You will definitely have to pay it back!.:lol:

My thoughts on a price increase?.If DirecTV needs it they need it.But for some reason if DirecTV doesn't raise prices I can just hear Dish"Oh great! now there's another reason for our subscribers to leave"!.:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Nostradamus predicted the end of the world is 3797.So I wouldn't be taking out any big loans before 2012.You will definitely have to pay it back!.:lol:


Yes but Dec. 21, 2012 is NOT THE END OF THE WORLD as he predicted but THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT because as we move thru the center of the Milky Way and come close to Ophiuchus our Sun will stop spinning and then start to spin in the opposite direction which will make the Planet Earth and all planets to follow that gravitional pull or direction.

This will bring about catastrophic conditions but not the END OF THE WORLD but it will probably be the END FOR THE HUMANOID SPECIES with a few exceptions.

The Hopi Indians have folklore from their ancestors that stated that the Sun rose in the West and settled in the East and so it will be again.

A Time of Great Purification for Mother Earth!!!

Have A Great Day!!! LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

I did so many searches on Google with the words: directv price increase 
(2006) new channels hd ; etc but nothing. Anyways..l.

1. Have we gotten new channels, HD or not, the same month their was a price increase? And if so, can you list them please. Thanks.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

richierich said:


> Yes but Dec. 21, 2012 is NOT THE END OF THE WORLD as he predicted but THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT because as we move thru the center of the Milky Way and come close to Ophiuschus our Sun will stop spinning and then start to spin in the opposite direction which will make the Planet Earth and all planets to follow that gravitional pull or direction.
> 
> This will bring about catastrophic conditions but not the END OF THE WORLD but it will probably be the END FOR THE HUMANOID SPECIES with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


So our toilets are going to start flushing backwards? Ah crap! there goes the neighborhood!:lol:


----------



## Piratefan98 (Mar 11, 2008)

richierich said:


> Yes but Dec. 21, 2012 is NOT THE END OF THE WORLD as he predicted but THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT because as we move thru the center of the Milky Way and come close to Ophiuschus our Sun will stop spinning and then start to spin in the opposite direction which will make the Planet Earth and all planets to follow that gravitional pull or direction.
> 
> This will bring about catastrophic conditions but not the END OF THE WORLD but it will probably be the END FOR THE HUMANOID SPECIES with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


Nostradamus must have been hitting the bong pretty hard to come up with that!! 

Jeff


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Ah yes, isn't it funny that a Bong and a Crystal Ball look very similar!!! :lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

This may sound silly, but I hope they don't launch yet another set of new package names again this year to help disguise the price increases. Keeping track of years and years of different names and all the grandfathering rules is a major pain in the backside. Just tack on the extra couple of dollars a month and be done with it, please.

(Unless, of course, they want to create the custom MrEposter Ultimate pack that only contains the channels I like and costs half as much as I'm paying now. I could go for that...)


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I am wondering if, due to the competition and out cry of customers, we might see some HD only packages coming out soon.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> So our toilets are going to start flushing backwards? Ah crap! there goes the neighborhood!:lol:


!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> So our toilets are going to start flushing backwards? Ah crap! there goes the neighborhood!:lol:


The us has a system to over ride that.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

loudo said:


> I am wondering if, due to the competition and out cry of customers, we might see some HD only packages coming out soon.


Wouldn't hold my breath, does no good for customers who are not all HD...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dodge boy said:


> Wouldn't hold my breath, does no good for customers who are not all HD...


Actually....my understanding from my contacts is that new packages or "bundles" are at least being discussed internally at DirecTV...as to whether they see the light of day is another thing...

As the % of HD clients continues to grow, so will the motivation to consider a variety of new/different/competitive pricing plans.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sorry, folks, but this thread has spiraled out of control. If there is new information on this subject, please open a new thread. This one is closed.


----------

